# Hello from Wolverhampton



## bromo (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello to evryone,im Martin from Wolverhampton England.I have been back making models for about four years now mostly WW 11 Aircraft,been a member of a UK based forum for about 3 years but its going down hill so Dirk Pitt asked me to join up here,so here i am.Look forward to getting to know you.

Martin


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome from New Jersey


----------



## bromo (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys.All abit new and strange at the moment so im off to nose around some more


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Martin do go blaming me for this.

Welcome to the forum. I think you'll like it here


----------



## bromo (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Dirk seems a great place,lot better than the last one(BLJ eat ya heart out)

Martin


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, eventually its going to be just him and his green letter minions. Of course I think that's what he ultimately wants 

Martin, take a leap and post some of your builds in the modeling section. Show off the goods my man.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard Martin!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

Another welcome from New Jersey, Martin!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard Martin!


----------



## Nxthanos (Jul 15, 2011)

Heyo bromo!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice to have you here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome from down under, mate!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Martin and welcome to the site


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Martin, and welcome from a bit further north.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 16, 2011)

G'day Martin, glad to have you join us and yes, lest see some of your work.


----------



## bromo (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey thanks for all the welcomes guys.Will get some pics up of some builds just have to find the right thread first,thanks again


----------



## bromo (Jul 21, 2011)

Pics up in start to finish build thread


----------

